# Video cathing Gills at Bluelimestone



## jjkc (Sep 1, 2010)

[ame="http://s391.photobucket.com/albums/oo358/jjkc_2009/?action=view&current=Bluegillatbluelimestone.mp4"]Bluegillatbluelimestone.mp4 video by jjkc_2009 - Photobucket[/ame]

Love the clear water. Just click the link.


----------



## jjkc (Sep 1, 2010)

The video was quite a bit longer didn't upload right for some reason.


----------



## Andrew S (Jul 7, 2011)

If you don't start pointing your rod tip at the water, therefore eliminating slack, you're going to regret it. 

Actually, you may have already, but just don't know it.


----------



## Lundfish (Apr 7, 2010)

Hot n heavy dinks!


----------



## jjkc (Sep 1, 2010)

Andrew S said:


> If you don't start pointing your rod tip at the water, therefore eliminating slack, you're going to regret it.
> 
> Actually, you may have already, but just don't know it.


Yeah I am really new to fly fishing I am addicted no question, but still have a lot to learn. Would be easier if I actually new someone else that fly fished lol. I don't regret much while I'm fishing if I am having fun that is all that really matters. I am trying to re-upload the video now if it works I will re-post it. Would love to meet up with someone in Delaware to get some hands on advice before I teach myself to many bad habits lol.


----------



## Lundfish (Apr 7, 2010)

Where do you live? I could probably give you some pointers. I've been doing it for a couple of years.

Like the other guy said, you need to keep the distance from the tip of the rod close to the water. If you're just going to let a bug sit there after you cast it out, remove the slack line, then let it sit. Otherwise you have to get that slack out before the hook set. I have that problem when I make a bad cast. Bunch of line piled up then a fish hits it. Then you lose the fish.

Hire a guide. That's money well spent. There's also plenty of videos out there to teach you many things.


----------



## jjkc (Sep 1, 2010)

I live in Delaware, I have been watching a bunch of video's I was fishing in the Olentangy the other day came across two other people fly fishing, but they wouldn't even say so much as hello found it quite rude.


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

jjkc said:


> I live in Delaware, I have been watching a bunch of video's I was fishing in the Olentangy the other day came across two other people fly fishing, but they wouldn't even say so much as hello found it quite rude.


It is quite rude if others don't say hello when spoken to. There's plenty of us in central Ohio that you could meet up with some time. For me, local fishing is up to about Antrim, over to Three Creeks area, down to Clear Creek, hooking over to the Scioto in Pickaway County, over to the Big Darby and Mad River. Anyplace in between is fair game if you ever want to wet some line.


----------



## jjkc (Sep 1, 2010)

sbreech would be great to meet up with you sometime! Maybe Antrim I have never fished it before.


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

jjkc said:


> sbreech would be great to meet up with you sometime! Maybe Antrim I have never fished it before.


Antrim can be a tough fish...the southwest side is sort of in a "bowl", so you have to keep your backcast high or rollcast. The southeast side is almost all treelined. The northeast corner is more open, but you're casting from an elevation...and the northwest corner has a few trees, but pretty fishable. The entire lake is very fishable from the bank, but requires a little more technical casting to avoid hangups and walking yuppies.


----------



## Lundfish (Apr 7, 2010)

sbreech said:


> ... if you ever want to wet some line.


That just doesn't sound good


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

Lundfish said:


> That just doesn't sound good


Are you smiling at me?  
[/COLOR] 
We need to get these fresh newbies up to speed on fly fishing. They more fly fishermen there are, the greater the demand for equipment, the more players that will jump into the game manufacturing, more competition, lower prices. Win-win.


----------



## Lundfish (Apr 7, 2010)

sbreech said:


> Are you smiling at me?
> [/COLOR]
> We need to get these fresh newbies up to speed on fly fishing. They more fly fishermen there are, the greater the demand for equipment, the more players that will jump into the game manufacturing, more competition, lower prices. Win-win.




I gotcha!

I just think dudes wetting other dudes line is kinda weird haha!


----------

